# School of Navigation Warsash



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Southampton Solent University's Warsash Maritime Centre changed its name on Friday 1st September 06 to Warsash Maritime Academy. The academy provides training and consultancy for the international shipping and off shore industries.


----------

